# موضوع جميل جدا عن النفوط الثقيلة ........



## مهندس المحبة (28 يناير 2009)

أخواني أعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب كما نلاحظ وتلاحظون انه وخلال السنوات الأخيرة كانت هناك مخاوف كثيرة من نضوب النفط والغاز نتيجة زيادة أستخدامها والأقبال عليها بشكل كبير ، وكانت هناك ايضاً أرتفاعات حادة لأسعار النفط عقب الغزو الأمريكي للعراق وتستمر الأسعار بالأرتفاع مع قلة أنتاج النفط في كثير من البلدان المنتجة للنفط أو عومل السياسة والأوضاع المتفجرة في مناطق العالم ، كما وأنه لاحظنا التلوث البيئي الذي يتسبب به حرق الوقود الأحفوري، أو حتى بسبب الحوادث الطبيعية كغرق باخرة محملة بألاف الأطنان من النفط الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى كارثة قد تستمر أعواماً وتؤدي إلى خلل في توازن البيئة ، لذلك أتجه كثير من العلماء بأتجاه البحث عن البديل ، وكانت البدائل وماتزال قيد التجارب ، وقد تم أستخدامها في بعض الدول لكن على نطاق ضيق ومحدود، وكانت اهم البدائل المطروحة هي الوقود الحيوي (البيوديزل) ، والطاقة الشمسية وأتجه أيضاً العالم إلى النظر في الطاقة الأحفورية غير التقليدية وكانت هناك عدة بحوث ومؤتمرات اقيمت بالعالم ككل وبالعالم العربي أيضاً ومنها المؤتمر العربي للطاقة والذي أستخمنا كثير من بحوثه كمرجع لنا في موضوعنا الذي نحن بصدده الآن ، وكانت كل هذه المؤتمرات تبحث في سبل أستخدام الوقود البديل و الوقود الأحفوري غير التقليدي حيث يشمل هيدرات الميثان، والفحم الحجري، والغاز الطبيعي، والنفط الثقيل ورمال القار، ولكن الوقود الأحفوري تمثل أستخدامه طول السنوات الفائتة فقط بالنفط والغاز الطبيعي .
لذلك كانت هناك دراسات جادة للبحث عن تقنيات جديدة تمكن من أستخدام الوقود الأحفوري كالفحم الحجري والنفوط الثقيلة ورمال القير وغيرها وتحويلها إلى سوئل هيدروكربونية يمكن استخدامها بأمن وسلام وتكون وسيلة فعالة في المستقبل .
أخواني في هذا المنتدى الكريم سنقوم بدراسة عن أستخدام المركبات الهيدروكربونية والغير تقليدية وسبل أستخدمها ونبدأ أولاً بالنفوط الثقيلة : 
تصنف الصناعة النفطية النفوط على أنها "ثقيلة" (heavy) إذا تراوحت درجة "API" للنفط ما بين 20-10° وتصفها بأنها "ثقيلة جداً" (extra-heavy أو ultra-heavy)، إذا قلّت درجة "API" عن 10° [1]. واصطلحت الصناعة أيضاً على تسمية النفوط الثقيلة جداً بالبتيومين إذا ما زادت لزوجتها عن 10,000 سنتيبويز (cP). وتصنيف النفوط بموجب الكثافة يعكس عادةً اهتمامات صناعة التكرير، فالكثافة تدل على محتوى النفط من المقطرات، أما بالنسبة لصناعة إنتاج النفط، فاللزوجة هي الخاصية الأكثر أهميةً حيث أنها تعكس مدى انسيابية النفط في مكمنه، وبالتالي تحدد أسلوب استخراجه. ومن هنا تصنف النفوط على أنها ثقيلة جداً إذا كانت لزوجتها مرتفعة، وعلى أنها بتيومين إذا كانت اللزوجة مرتفعة جداً بحيث تنعدم انسيابيتها تحت ظروف المكمن مما يجعلها غير قابلة للاستخلاص من مكامنها بطرق الإنتاج المعتادة. ويلخص الشكل (1) التصنيف المتعارف عليه لأنواع النفوط الخام بموجب خاصتي الكثافة واللزوجة . 




​

وتعكس كثافة النفط ملامح عامة عن مكوناته. فالنفوط الثقيلة تحتوي على مركبات هيدروكربونية مشابهة لتلك الموجودة في النفط الاعتيادي، إلا أن متوسط الوزن الجزيئي لهذه المركبات ونسبة الكربون إلى الهيدروجين (C/H) في النفط ومحتواه من المركبات العطرية المتعددة الحلقات أعلى من النفط الاعتيادي. وتحتوي النفوط الثقيلة عادةً على نسب مرتفعة من الأسفالتين (الشكل رقم (2)) ومن الكبريت (الشكل رقم (3)) ومن فلزات الفانيديوم والنيكل ولا تتجاوز نسبة المقطرات فيها عن 40% [2]. ويوضح الجدول رقم(1) 



​

متوسط خواص الأنواع المختلفة من النفوط بما في ذلك البتيومين. ويبدو من مكونات النفوط الثقيلة ومواقع مكامنها أنها تكونت عن طريق انتقال نفـوط اعتياديـة إلى طبقـات الأرض العـليا القريبـةمن السطح،حيث تعـرضت المكونات الخفيفة للتحلل بواسطة الكائنات الدقيقة الموجودة في التربة وللتبخر مخلفةً مواد هيدركربونية ثقيلة، إلا أنه قبل اكتمال تحللها، دفنت مرة أخرى في أعماق الطبقات الجيولوجية مكونةً ما نعرفه الآن بالنفط الثقيل جداً [3].












​

يتواجد النفط الثقيل جداً في مكامن تتجاوز أعماقها 1000 متر. وتشير إحصائيات مجلس الطاقة العالمي, المبنية على بيانات من هيئة المسوحات الأمريكية, إلى وجود 91 حقل للنفط الثقيل في 21 دولة منها 11 حقلاً بحرياً، وتم تقدير إجمالي النفط المكتشف في الموقع بحوالي 2.064 ترليون برميل، كما تم تقدير إجمالي الاحتياطي والموارد القابلة للاستخلاص بنحو 297 بليون برميل [3]. وتشير نشرة لهيئة المسوحات الجيولوجية الأمريكية [4] إلى أن إجمالي النفط الخام الثقيل القابل للاستخلاص يقدر بنحو 434 بليون برميل، كما قدر متـوسط معامـل الاستخلاص بحـوالي 0.135 (الجـدول رقم (2)). 



​

وتم تقدير هذه الكميات بناءً على كميات الموارد المقدرة في الموقع ومعدلات الاستخلاص وفق التقنيات المستخدمة حالياً. ويعود الفارق بين الكميات المقدرة من قبل الجهتين إلى أن تقديرات هيئة المسوحات الجيولوجية الأمريكية تشمل أيضاً النفوط الخام الثقيلة. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه من المتوقع أن يتحسن معامل الاستخلاص مستقبلاً مع تقدم تقنيات الإنتاج، مما سيؤدي إلى زيادة الاحتياطي المؤكد، بحيث يصل إلى نحو 50% من إجمالي احتياطيات النفط الاعتيادي والمقدر بنحو 952 بليون برميل [4]. 

يتركز معظم مخزون العالم من النفط الثقيل جداً في فنزويلا (حوالي 98%)، وتتفاوت التقديرات حول إجمالي الكميات المكتشفة في الموقع ومعدل الاستخلاص بين هيئة المسوحات الجيولوجية الأمريكية ومؤسسة البترول الفنزويلية [5]، إذ قدرتهما الأولى بحوالي 2.027 ترليون برميل و 0.13، والثانية بحوالي 1.182 ترليون و 0.22. ولا تتوفر بيانات كافية لتوضيح أسباب هذا التفاوت، إلا أن ذلك قد يعود إلى نوعية النفوط المشمولة في كل من تقديرات الجهتين. وتتواجد معظم مكامن هذا النفط في حزام أورينوكو (Orinoco Belt) النفطي في وسط فنزويلا الذي يمتد على مساحة تقدر بحوالي 55 كم². أما الدول الأخرى التي لديها نفط ثقيل جداً مكتشف بكميات تتراوح ما بين 1-2.5 بليون برميل فهي كندا والمكسيك والولايات المتحدة وكوبا والصين وألبانيا وإيطاليا والاتحاد الروسي والمملكة المتحدة وإيران. وبالنسبة لمخزون الدول العربية المعلن من النفوط الثقيلة فيشمل كمية تقدر بنحو 500 مليون برميل في مصر، بالإضافةً إلى مخزون غير محدد في كل من العراق وفلسطين المحتلة والكويت.

أعداد أخوكم المهندس : مهند الكاطع
المراجع 

[1]-.Center of Energy. “What are oil sands and heavy oils? http://www.centreforenergy.com/, 2005
[2]- Neff, J. M. “Environmental Challenges of Heavy Crude Oils-Part 1: Production and Upgrading”. Presented at PERF Meeting, Calgary, Alberta, Canada, 1 April 2004
[3]- World Energy Council. “WEC Survey of Energy Resources 2004”. Elsevier B.V., Amsterdam, The Netherlands.
[4]- eyer, R. F. and E. D. Attanasi. “Heavy Oil and Natural Bitumen-Strategic Petroleum Resources”. US Geological Survey, Fact Sheet 70-03, Reston, VA, USA., 2003.
[5]- Mommer, B. “The Value of Extra-Heavy Crude Oil from the Orinoco Belt”. Middle East Economic Survey, Vol. 47/11, 15 March 2004
[6]- مركز أبحاث ودراسات البترول معهد الكويت للأبحاث العلمية (دراسة الدكتور مأمون حلبي ود.مينا معرفي د. حسن قبازرد د.محمد سلمان 


الموضوع منقول عن موقع التقنية ولقد وضعته في هذا الموقع الجميل للأفادة للجميع ولتوسيع المعرفة العلمية .....

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## الشاطر الأول (30 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور على هذه المشاركة التي أفادتني واللله يباركك ....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووور على الرد ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 فبراير 2009)

..............................


----------



## عمار مجيد لاجي (4 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذا الابداع


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا ويارك الله فيك


----------

